# got wings!!



## summerland (Jul 22, 2005)

I woke up this morning and whilst I slept my sweet pet.. favorite of my brood... went into her final molt and had wings!! I was SHOCKED... she is EXACTLY 8 weeks old to the day. I hadn't expected it so soon. Here is a Pic... I am worried about taking her outside now because of her wings... will she fly away? it's so hard to get a good pic indoors. This is my first time seeing a mantis pop out of an ooth and grow to adulthood... I am in awe... how cool.. so forgive my childish excitement and rantings...


----------



## DMJ (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrat Summer! great job raising her!


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2005)

well done summer, it is always such a great feeling when you see they have shed into adult.

Good luck!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

